# I Passed!!!



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I just found out I passed my national boards!  Just got another couple of rotations, gotta get a job and I'll be done in April. :grin: I'm looking in Colorado, Utah, Georgia, Tennessee, North and South Carolina for a job if anyone has some good connections... :wink:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Maren, good luck in the job search.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats good luck for job searching now.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Was there ever any doubt? Very proud of you Maren. Hope you end up down this way so we can train together again.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you call someone who graduates at the bottom of their Vet School class? 
DVM 

So did ya pass by the skin of your teeth or at the top o the class?
Did you ever hear back from the Repro clinic in Falcon?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Congratulations Maren! That is no easy feat. Wherever you end up practicing will be a good thing for that particular community. Well Done !!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

congrats Maren !!! Treat yourself good...get out of the snowy cold...move South!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!fantabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats, Doc.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice job Maren. Just don't give out any advice on breeding, unless it involves mice.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats, nothing like achieving your goal.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations Maren. I bet you are excited to get things rolling now eh?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Great Job Maren!!!! Congratulations and happy job hunting!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Georgia...........


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations. I do know a vet that wants to sell his whole practice. Small animal clinic in a small TN town. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations Doctor Maren! Proud of you!


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

We can always use a good old fashioned country vet around here...how do you feel about livestock lol!
Hey, there are many needy mice out there waiting for a specialist like you!  

Congratulations on a ll your hard work, be well.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Super! Good on ya, Maren! Think about the TN job, no state taxes and some beautiful country. No state taxes in FL either.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations! it must feel great!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maren bell jones said:


> i just found out i passed my national boards!  just got another couple of rotations, gotta get a job and i'll be done in april. :grin: I'm looking in colorado, utah, georgia, tennessee, north and south carolina for a job if anyone has some good connections... :wink:


*Wonderful!!!!!* :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats, doc!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

CONGRATS Maren!!!! I bet it feels GREAT!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats. I bet you are glad that it is finally over & you can get on with what you have been training all these years to do. Well done.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, maren!!!

Whew! now you get to do some fun stuff--job hunting   let us know how that goes...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good job . Back in 2002 I had to rush my K9 into a 24 hr. emergency clinic in Murfesboro , TN . They were awesome . I think this is the place .

http://local.yahoo.com/info-31377551-animal-medical-center-murfreesboro?csz=Murfreesboro,+TN


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats Maren. By the way my dog has been having _______. What should I do for it?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Good job . Back in 2002 I had to rush my K9 into a 24 hr. emergency clinic in Murfesboro , TN . They were awesome . I think this is the place .
> 
> http://local.yahoo.com/info-31377551-animal-medical-center-murfreesboro?csz=Murfreesboro,+TN


 When I lived in Nashville in the late 80s, Murfreesboro was just beginning to grow. Now the place is huge. My friends who lived there always said "I'm headed to the Boro" instead of "I'm going home". Wonder if they still say that. David?


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

WooHOO! That has got to feel great! Why is CA not on your list. Great climate, lots of dogs with owners with money. Oh, wait taxes, more taxes, expensive houses...
Still congrats
marta


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Maren
Congrats


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am really only active in this forum out of the several I used to be. I want to sincerely thank everyone on here. It's been part of my training and as I eventually want to specialize so that I work primarily with performance and working dogs, I hope I can serve you all in the future.



Charles Guyer said:


> Was there ever any doubt? Very proud of you Maren. Hope you end up down this way so we can train together again.


Hehe, maybe a little doubt? :-\" Thanks again...my parents are unoffficially house hunting in NC and SC, so it could be a possibility as it'd be nice to be somewhat close to them. I do still want to meet up during some time when I'm in Tennessee in March and April and train.  Mike M. told me he never could find my pair of Carhartts I loaned you, so you owe me. ;-)



Thomas Barriano said:


> What do you call someone who graduates at the bottom of their Vet School class?
> DVM
> 
> So did ya pass by the skin of your teeth or at the top o the class?
> Did you ever hear back from the Repro clinic in Falcon?


Hey, how'd you get a hold of my class rank?!?! :razz::razz::razz: :wink: I actually don't know my score, just that I passed, which works for me! That reminds me, I need to call them to see if they're still looking. They first advertised like 2 months ago, so it's probably filled. But will try. 



Mo Earle said:


> congrats Maren !!! Treat yourself good...get out of the snowy cold...move South!!





Jerry Lyda said:


> Georgia...........


I wouldn't be opposed to Georgia. I enjoyed visiting Augusta a lot and you all would be a fun group to train with.  Let me know any job prospects in the area as I am kinda getting tired of having to drive 2 hours each way to train currently. ;-)



David Frost said:


> Congratulations. I do know a vet that wants to sell his whole practice. Small animal clinic in a small TN town.
> 
> DFrost





Howard Knauf said:


> Super! Good on ya, Maren! Think about the TN job, no state taxes and some beautiful country. No state taxes in FL either.


A PM will be on the way, David. I don't want to fly solo cause I want to get some mentorship and experience first, but practice ownership is definitely on my list of things I want to do in 5-10 years. 



Jim Nash said:


> Good job . Back in 2002 I had to rush my K9 into a 24 hr. emergency clinic in Murfesboro , TN . They were awesome . I think this is the place .
> 
> http://local.yahoo.com/info-31377551...reesboro%2C+TN


Thanks for the heads up, Jim. I have been through Murfreesboro before, seemed like a nice sized city. Will look into it, even though emergency stuff isn't really my thing. ;-)



Jeff Oehlsson said:


> Nice job Maren. Just don't give out any advice on breeding, unless it involves mice.


Thanks Jeff, though I have bred rats as well as mice. So two species not counting the animals I've helped breed in school, so there!  Maybe some day I'll have enough time to breed a litter or two of dogs myself. We'll see. 



Kerry Foose said:


> We can always use a good old fashioned country vet around here...how do you feel about livestock lol!
> Hey, there are many needy mice out there waiting for a specialist like you!
> 
> 
> ...


Kerry, I was actually interested in doing mixed practice with food animal (not so much equine), but I have a herniated disc in my lower back. It was improving and not bothering me the last few months, but last week, I threw it out again lifting a sheep. ](*,) Soooooo...I think working food animal is not going to happen, it's just too physical pulling calves and lifting big heavy feet for lameness exams and foot trims and whatnot.  So while I like working with food animals, especially sheep and goats, I probably won't be able to. Unfortunately, sheep and goats, because they are smaller and don't usually get worked on in a chute like cattle, they are even more physical except for pulling calves because you have to wrangle them directly (hence why I threw out my back last week).



Marta Wade said:


> WooHOO! That has got to feel great! Why is CA not on your list. Great climate, lots of dogs with owners with money. Oh, wait taxes, more taxes, expensive houses...
> Still congrats
> marta


Yeah, it's a relief! I'm not totally done, but that's a definite bonus not having to retake it! Yeah, that's pretty much my issue with California... ;-) Sometime I still need to come out to California with Fawkes and meet ya'll (and Kadi too!).


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats Maren


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

IOU Carhardts. Sorry. They're hanging in the closet. You make it to Knoxville, and I'll bring 'em out to you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah ha, thought so! [-X ;-) Cool, I'm going to be training with Christie M. when I can, so if you feel like making a trip out to Cookeville with me, let me know.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats! Now remember where you came from and all will be well with the world. Good luck!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Congrats! Here's to life after school!


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Ah ha, thought so! [-X ;-) Cool, I'm going to be training with Christie M. when I can, so if you feel like making a trip out to Cookeville with me, let me know.


Done and done


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations from me too, Maren!!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Dr. Jones!\\/

What type of job are you seeking?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

BTW, maren--cait asked me to pass along a "GREAT!! and thanks for bringing us Gracie "


----------



## Tatiana Jacques (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow congratulations. Like most vets, it sounds like you have a real love for animals (just being on this forum). If I could relive my life, I may have followed the same path as you have.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Move Here.

We have no local vet and really need one.

Hellova good lifestyle in this town. Free(ish) human healthcare 

You might have to marry Grimwood to get in though. :-o

Congratulations!


----------

